# Recent GFX



## Burnedmagix (Aug 7, 2009)

Everyday Swamp Animals


Spoiler











Galleom


Spoiler










Porkey


Spoiler










Squid.B.Looper





Meh, I got a few blending/shading problems.


----------



## Splych (Aug 8, 2009)

Woow. Those are awesome. Especially like teh Squid one ^^


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 8, 2009)

those are pretty awesome. I liked the galleom the best, and the others are great too. Did you get the background from somewhere else and then added the character render or what?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 8, 2009)

Major props on these man, some real talent you got there!


----------



## Jaems (Aug 16, 2009)

Real nice man, I dig the squid one and Galleom. Although for blending with his hands on the ground, maybe try using the "grass" brush that comes default with photoshop, with maybe a thin width and scatter.

The Everyday Swamp Animals one has some obvious blending problems - you're bound to run into them especially when you use a gritty & detailed photo like that and those very cartoony Pokemon concept arts -  but you did a great job trying to make it work. Poliwag looks good there, and I like how you added "shadows" onto that lizard one behind the tree. It's mostly the guy on the left that looks real bleh. :S

overall, cool bro


----------

